# Brixton news, rumour and general chat - February 2016



## editor (Feb 1, 2016)

Here is is! Let's hope for some snow!


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2016)

Great to see the Windmill so busy last night. I enjoyed the young headline band Shame too - all local lads!


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2016)

This sticker on a toilet seat in the Windmill made me chuckle last night...


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2016)

Here's some photos from the Club 414 benefit on Saturday. It's great to see the club so busy these days.






















One night in Brixton: having it large at the Club 414 on Coldharbour Lane


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2016)

I see that Stir Coffee on Brixton Hill has just opened up. Anyone been?

Stir Coffee (@Stir_Coffee) on Twitter


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2016)

This Brixton Hill shop can't be long for this world. 

 

*awaits news of the opening of  'Deen's Artisan Cocktail Bar'.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 1, 2016)

editor said:


> This sticker on a toilet seat in the Windmill made me chuckle last night...
> 
> View attachment 82916



Also available as a T-shirt (made by a south London/Croydon-based hiphop label)
FUCK OFF Tarquin - T-Shirt


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2016)

I see that the Phoenix cafe on Coldharbour Lane is closed till the end of the month for a refurbishment.  Let's hope they're putting back some of the old school warm decor and losing the 'hospital waiting room' look.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 1, 2016)

I have heard a rumor that Brixton BID have made a proposal to Lambeth Parks that they take over maintenance of Windrush Square...in return for being able to rent the space out for commercial events. I don't know any further details but the proposal was described to me as welcome.

It seems no coincidence that representatives of night time economy businesses feature heavily on the BID board. The chair is the director of Satay Bar. Others include the owner of Market house, the general manager of the Academy and the owner of Brixton MacDonalds.

This follows recent news of the current planning application by The Brix who have applied to take over St Matthews Peace Gardens. The application includes fitting gates intended to restrict public access to the gardens and place at least ten commercially let parking spaces on part of the lawn. The fifteen page project description devotes only a single line to the proposed commercial event space, which is not even referenced on submitted plans.

These cosy deals to hand over control of public spaces to special interest groups to exploit on a commercial basis are being done in private by Lambeth Parks without any public consultation.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 1, 2016)

Rushy said:


> These cosy deals to hand over control of public spaces to special interest groups to exploit on a commercial basis are being done in private by Lambeth Parks without any public consultation.


Surely the St Matthews Peace Garden is a church yard, not a public space?

BTW the planning application you are complaining about has been withdrawn.


----------



## aka (Feb 1, 2016)

that can't be the 414 - all the blokes have got their shirts on.


----------



## aka (Feb 1, 2016)

editor said:


> I see that Stir Coffee on Brixton Hill has just opened up. Anyone been?
> 
> Stir Coffee (@Stir_Coffee) on Twitter


Alkaline (juice bar) also now open on the West side of the Hill - old Selector Records store.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 1, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Surely the St Matthews Peace Garden is a church yard, not a public space?


No. It was adopted by the council, in the 50s I think. Described in 2013 Brixton SPD as a "key public open space".


----------



## Rushy (Feb 1, 2016)

CH1 said:


> BTW the planning application you are complaining about has been withdrawn.


Good news. Must have been updated today. Planning application is separate to the transfer, although I imagine The Brix will want time to reconsider.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 1, 2016)

editor said:


> I see that Stir Coffee on Brixton Hill has just opened up. Anyone been?
> 
> Stir Coffee (@Stir_Coffee) on Twitter



Pretty stylish.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 1, 2016)

aka said:


> Alkaline (juice bar) also now open on the West side of the Hill - old Selector Records store.



Oh. Wasn't open today. What's it like?


----------



## aka (Feb 1, 2016)

Haven't had a juice yet as they had literally just finished the last snaggings as I poked my head in on Saturday night (and they offered me a glass of prosecco). More news when I have it.

Alkaline - About - Google+


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2016)

aka said:


> that can't be the 414 - all the blokes have got their shirts on.


The crowd has changed there recently and there's a lot more younger folk going. The music hasn't changed a bit, of course


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2016)

aka said:


> Haven't had a juice yet as they had literally just finished the last snaggings as I poked my head in on Saturday night (and they offered me a glass of prosecco). More news when I have it.
> 
> Alkaline - About - Google+


I went to the launch there on Saturday. Nice people running it. Shame to have lost the Selector music shop though.


----------



## shifting gears (Feb 1, 2016)

editor said:


> I went to the launch there on Saturday. Nice people running it. Shame to have lost the Selector music shop though.



Yeah Selectors was great for a good old fashioned dig - head down to the dingy basement with a big old hole in the floor and reappear a few hours later with a few decent 12s... Low stock turnover though so one you'd done it once or twice it tended to be slim pickings...


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 1, 2016)

editor said:


> I see that Stir Coffee on Brixton Hill has just opened up. Anyone been?
> 
> Stir Coffee (@Stir_Coffee) on Twitter



Mr SB popped in today to check it out. They offered him a selection of cakes to try out as they were deciding which to stock. I hope they realise that they need to stop this, or they'll go bust!
BTW, he said they were very friendly, but then he would wouldn't he


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> Mr SB popped in today to check it out. They offered him a selection of cakes to try out as they were deciding which to stock. I hope they realise that they need to stop this, or they'll go bust!
> BTW, he said they were very friendly, but then he would wouldn't he


I'll try and check it out soon. I still haven't found anything to replace Kaff. Hope this lot aren't charging hipster prices!


----------



## leanderman (Feb 1, 2016)

editor said:


> I'll try and check it out soon. I still haven't found anything to replace Kaff. Hope this lot aren't charging hipster prices!



£2.60 for a takeaway coffee. Not a large cup. But very tasty and strong.

Design grad niece describes interior as: 'super cool, very now, industrial and ... hipstery.' You have been warned.

None of the 170 beers they plan to stock has yet made an appearance.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2016)

leanderman said:


> £2.60 for a takeaway coffee. Not a large cup. But very tasty and strong.


Ah, so definitely aimed at the higher end of the market then. If they can do me a large Americano for under £2.50, I'll be happy enough to give them a go.


leanderman said:


> Design grad niece describes interior as: 'super cool, very now, industrial and ... hipstery.' You have been warned.


It's quite depressing how quickly this clichéd Brooklyn-style quasi industrial/exposed brick/worn wood/upcycled furniture/artisan look has become to dominate so many new coffee shops and restaurants.

Their web/Facebook blurb isn't too encouraging,( "_Less than 7 hours till we open! __‪#‎brixtonhill‬__ ya ready? You won't know what hit ya!_") but it's a lovely building they're in and at least they haven't mucked around with that.






J.B.Frank and Co, Chemists, 111, Brixton Hill, Brixton. Historical Brixton - old and new photos of Brixton, Lambeth, London, SW9 and SW2


----------



## leanderman (Feb 1, 2016)

Still, it has excellent bookshelves. Authors include Balzac, Orwell and Wilkie Collins. Plus newspapers. And a loo!


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2016)

Bowie shrine, three weeks on: 
















Brixton remembers David Bowie: the Brixton shrine three weeks after his death


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 2, 2016)

The strip of shops where Stir is seems to be changing a lot. There is a new hairdresser and the Chinese buffet place next to Nas is being done up.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 2, 2016)

Brixton Hill seems to have stayed surprisingly unchanged until very recently - compared to central Brixton, and also compared to the bit of CHL east of Brixton Village.


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2016)

This local band Shame were great on Sunday 






The drummer was Lenin from Alabama 3's son!

(*editor feels old)

Local band Shame close Independent Venue Week 2016 at the Brixton Windmill


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2016)

shakespearegirl said:


> The strip of shops where Stir is seems to be changing a lot. There is a new hairdresser and the Chinese buffet place next to Nas is being done up.


I suspect there's a whole load more change a-comin' too. Some places seem to resist for ages and then - whoosh! - in comes the cash and out go the affordable rents.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 2, 2016)

editor said:


> I see that Stir Coffee on Brixton Hill has just opened up. Anyone been?
> 
> Stir Coffee (@Stir_Coffee) on Twitter



Popped in today just after lunchtime and it was busy.
I like the decor. A fond renovation of a nice old shop.
Coffee took its time to come. Americano was small and too hot really to get a grip on the taste (was in a rush).
Veggie sandwich was alright. Both came to 5.9 (sic) which is par or maybe a few pennies below.
Staff seemed newish to the game so service etc should improve but overall I liked the atmosphere.

Lots of customers sitting over a flat white (it's always a fucking flat white) and glaring into a laptop or tablet though, but which coffee shop in London doesn't have these creative residents?


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 2, 2016)

tried it today.
nice (cinnamon) bun, mediocre coffee, slow and distracted service from pleasant but a bit unfocused staff. might have had a dud cup, but the coffee really needs to be better to justify 2.60 for a milky one.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 2, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> tried it today.
> nice (cinnamon) bun, mediocre coffee, slow and distracted service from pleasant but a bit unfocused staff. might have had a dud cup, but the coffee really needs to be better to justify 2.60 for a milky one.



For anything over 1.5, I expect a damn fine black coffee (under that I just appreciate the stimulant). Sadly the coffee in most of these so-called "Third Wave" joints is a bit meh. They have the blogged-about beans and the cool Italian machine but sadly I can usually bang out a better americano at home on a 20-year old Krups mini espresso.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 3, 2016)

Stir was packed this morning when I went past at 8.30


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2016)

Fairly major incident appears to have taken place on Coldharbour Lane opp the Barrier Block. Tape runs along the shops and also on the next corner of Gresham/Barrington.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2016)

Looks to be centred around the Payless store.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 3, 2016)

Does anyone know the nearest place to buy gold fish plz?


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 3, 2016)

xsunnysuex said:


> Does anyone know the nearest place to buy gold fish plz?


Pet shop in Thornton heath is good, give them a ring to see if they have any tho


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 3, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> Pet shop in Thornton heath is good, give them a ring to see if they have any tho


Cheers.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 3, 2016)

One on streatham hi rd


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 3, 2016)

leanderman said:


> One on streatham hi rd


Thank you.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2016)

Rumour on the street about the CHL incident is that some bloke attacked some kids with a screwdriver...


----------



## CH1 (Feb 3, 2016)

editor said:


> Rumour on the street about the CHL incident is that some bloke attacked some kids with a screwdriver...


If they insist on selling special brew/kestrel etc to these people, maybe they should also dispense Haloperidol to deal with the alcohol induced psychosis.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2016)

CH1 said:


> If they insist on selling special brew/kestrel etc to these people, maybe they should also dispense Haloperidol to deal with the alcohol induced psychosis.


It's not known if the rumour is true or if the person had been drinking... I haven't seen Kestrel around for a while, btw. I thought it had been overtaken by cheap strong Polish lager.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 3, 2016)

seems a well known long standing local institution that had been under threat of closure is moving into spacious new premises on brixton road almost opposite jamm


----------



## Rushy (Feb 3, 2016)

Cycles?


----------



## colacubes (Feb 3, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> seems a well known long standing local institution that had been under threat of closure is moving into new premises on brixton road almost opposite jamm



Brixton Cycles?  It's not the world's biggest secret 

Brixton Cycles announces new Brixton shop location after success of recent crowd-funding campaign


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 3, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Brixton Cycles?  It's not the world's biggest secret
> 
> Brixton Cycles announces new Brixton shop location after success of recent crowd-funding campaign



.... well I can reveal exclusivley they have painted a temporary logo up on the windows now.


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 3, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> .... well I can reveal exclusivley they have painted a temporary logo up on the windows now.


This is like Heat magazine. Almost.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 3, 2016)

Security Check Required

What's with the silly FB thing?! 

296 Brixton Road.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Brixton Cycles?  It's not the world's biggest secret
> 
> Brixton Cycles announces new Brixton shop location after success of recent crowd-funding campaign


There's a huge basement under there with several cars covered in dust!


----------



## Maharani (Feb 3, 2016)

xsunnysuex said:


> Does anyone know the nearest place to buy gold fish plz?


There used to be a pet shop at the top of Brixton hill, well, parallel to it. Doubt it's there now though.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 3, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Popped in today just after lunchtime and it was busy.
> I like the decor. A fond renovation of a nice old shop.
> Coffee took its time to come. Americano was small and too hot really to get a grip on the taste (was in a rush).
> Veggie sandwich was alright. Both came to 5.9 (sic) which is par or maybe a few pennies below.
> ...


Ybr cakes, Thornton heath.


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 3, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Lots of customers sitting over a flat white (it's always a fucking flat white) and glaring into a laptop or tablet though, but which coffee shop in London doesn't have these creative residents?


The sight of "creatives" staring intently at their laptops whilst sat in coffee shops fills me with unbridled scorn & derision. I work on a computer all day long, like many people do, and I need a bit of peace & quiet in order to be able to concentrate properly. There is no way in hell I could get any serious work done in a bloody coffee shop! It's hard enough using a laptop on a train, let alone surrounded by people chatting away & slurping their mocha choca latte espresso rubbish.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 3, 2016)

Rushy said:


> I have heard a rumor that Brixton BID have made a proposal to Lambeth Parks that they take over maintenance of Windrush Square...in return for being able to rent the space out for commercial events. I don't know any further details but the proposal was described to me as welcome.
> 
> It seems no coincidence that representatives of night time economy businesses feature heavily on the BID board. The chair is the director of Satay Bar. Others include the owner of Market house, the general manager of the Academy and the owner of Brixton MacDonalds.
> 
> ...


I was wondering what was happening with this.  

I'm worried that 'public space' of Windrush sq will just become more rich young peoples drinking space. A lot of Brixton is already dedicated to the bright young things' eating and drinking needs.  I'd love a bit of space to be just that - free space - free to use, space for anyone to walk over or sit on.  

Is there anything we do to stop windrush sq becoming some private outdoor bar?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 3, 2016)

editor said:


> Rumour on the street about the CHL incident is that some bloke attacked some kids with a screwdriver...


Any further on this? They seemed to be dusting and finger printing the Jerk Chicken shop door when I came past at about 4.30 pm.


----------



## Winot (Feb 3, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> I was wondering what was happening with this.
> 
> I'm worried that 'public space' of Windrush sq will just become more rich young peoples drinking space. A lot of Brixton is already dedicated to the bright young things' eating and drinking needs.  I'd love a bit of space to be just that - free space - free to use, space for anyone to walk over or sit on.
> 
> Is there anything we do to stop windrush sq becoming some private outdoor bar?



Perhaps we should take a leaf out of the book of the Ramblers Association and exercise our 'right to roam'.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 4, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> I was wondering what was happening with this.
> 
> I'm worried that 'public space' of Windrush sq will just become more rich young peoples drinking space. A lot of Brixton is already dedicated to the bright young things' eating and drinking needs.  I'd love a bit of space to be just that - free space - free to use, space for anyone to walk over or sit on.
> 
> Is there anything we do to stop windrush sq becoming some private outdoor bar?


The council did clamp down on the Ritzy's expansions it ambitions - but as far as I can gather this was because Ritzy had paid to greatly expand their drinking area temporarily and then assumed it was a permanent done deal.

I think that happened about 2010 - it was certainly covered here (with photos).

Technically it is a park - and subject to the rules for booking parks.

However if the space is transferred to Brixton BID anything could happen. Maybe the current fashion for shipping containers might take hold?

Public loo in a shipping container - to supplement the perfectly good George V ones which are unopenable?


----------



## Rushy (Feb 4, 2016)

CH1 said:


> The council did clamp down on the Ritzy's expansions it ambitions - but as far as I can gather this was because Ritzy had paid to greatly expand their drinking area temporarily and then assumed it was a permanent done deal.
> 
> I think that happened about 2010 - it was certainly covered here (with photos).
> 
> ...


That won't happen because it is Rush Common protected land. More likely is lots of boozy temporary ticketed events like the Coors Lite affair and private promoters, though not necessarily quite so elaborate in construction terms.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2016)

CH1 said:


> The council did clamp down on the Ritzy's expansions it ambitions - but as far as I can gather this was because Ritzy had paid to greatly expand their drinking area temporarily and then assumed it was a permanent done deal.
> 
> I think that happened about 2010 - it was certainly covered here (with photos).
> 
> ...


Given how utterly inept they were defending their members' businesses in the Arches - and the fact that they resorted to taking traders to court to force them to pay the unwanted BID levy - I have a feeling of impending dread if they get their hands on the square.


----------



## goldengraham (Feb 4, 2016)

xsunnysuex said:


> Does anyone know the nearest place to buy gold fish plz?



Crystal Palace aquarium on Westow St specialises in fish and reptiles. I used to take the kids there to browse, it's like a mini-zoo.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 4, 2016)

Blossom is out in Brockwell Park. I can never quite remember when it is supposed to happen. But not yet, surely?


----------



## ringo (Feb 4, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Blossom is out in Brockwell Park. I can never quite remember when it is supposed to happen. But not yet, surely?



All the ornamental cherry and plum trees have been flowering since December. My Japanese plum is on its second go, this time at the right time.


----------



## Not a Vet (Feb 4, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Any further on this? They seemed to be dusting and finger printing the Jerk Chicken shop door when I came past at about 4.30 pm.



I understand that someone bottled 1 person, stabbed someone else with a screwdriver and attempted to stab a third


----------



## Greebo (Feb 4, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Blossom is out in Brockwell Park. I can never quite remember when it is supposed to happen. But not yet, surely?


March would be reasonable, but not yet.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2016)

Not a Vet said:


> I understand that someone bottled 1 person, stabbed someone else with a screwdriver and attempted to stab a third


It sounds pretty grim all around. From what I gather, some of this either happened in the Payless store or that's where some of the people involved ended up.


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 4, 2016)

Cycled past the old juice bar on Coldharbour Lane (the one opposite the entrance to market row) and saw some construction stuff going on inside. After 10 years of dormancy, does anyone know what is happening to the premises?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 5, 2016)

goldengraham said:


> Crystal Palace aquarium on Westow St specialises in fish and reptiles. I used to take the kids there to browse, it's like a mini-zoo.


Thank you.  Might take a bus there and have a look.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> Cycled past the old juice bar on Coldharbour Lane (the one opposite the entrance to market row) and saw some construction stuff going on inside. After 10 years of dormancy, does anyone know what is happening to the premises?


I took a peek through the windows last night but failed to work out what was going on. I'll ask a workman next time I go past.


----------



## Angellic (Feb 5, 2016)

There's a lot of white markings on the footpaths of Fyfield Rd. Looks like there's going to be major digging in the street.


----------



## Angellic (Feb 5, 2016)

This just in re closure of the ticket office at Loughborough Junction.

Helen Hayes, our MP in Loughborough Junction on Saturday 13 February at 12.30 re:  closure of ticket office at station.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Feb 5, 2016)

xsunnysuex said:


> Does anyone know the nearest place to buy gold fish plz?


Coral Imports fish and pond shop on Leigham Court Rd just off Streatham High Rd.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 5, 2016)

Angellic said:


> This just in re closure of the ticket office at Loughborough Junction.
> 
> Helen Hayes, our MP in Loughborough Junction on Saturday 13 February at 12.30 re:  closure of ticket office at station.


Loughborough Junction station badly needs a lift.  Those stairs are horrendous for disabled people and people with prams or buggies.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 5, 2016)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Coral Imports fish and pond shop on Leigham Court Rd just off Streatham High Rd.


Thank you.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Feb 5, 2016)

xsunnysuex said:


> Thank you.


If you dont mind a bit of a further trek, theres a massive fish shop at the garden centre behind Mordan Hall Park, plus you've got the river Wandle and some lovely scenery for a walk, plus the usual cafes and stuff. Its a very short walk from Morden Tube.
Morden Hall Park


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2016)

I was sent this presumably in the hope I'd feature it on Buzz.  I'm not sure why Selhurst Park are covering it, but I found it all a bit too rose tinted and PR-tastic for my tastes. But at least they mention the 414. 
Reasons to live and love Brixton - Selhurst Park


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 5, 2016)

editor said:


> I was sent this presumably in the hope I'd feature it on Buzz.  I'm not sure why Selhurst Park are covering it, but I found it all a bit too rose tinted and PR-tastic for my tastes. But at least they mention the 414.
> Reasons to live and love Brixton - Selhurst Park



Seems to be written by an estate agent on Brixton Hill. Mentions the Windmill too. I'll stick Yannick Bolasie + 10 on the guestlist just in case.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 5, 2016)

shakespearegirl said:


> The strip of shops where Stir is seems to be changing a lot. There is a new hairdresser and the Chinese buffet place next to Nas is being done up.



I was told today it is to be a deli, but my next informant said pizzeria and then a third said fish and chips. 

Roosters Spot is also being gutted.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 5, 2016)

leanderman said:


> I was told today it is to be a deli, but my next informant said pizzeria and then a third said fish and chips.
> 
> Roosters Spot is also being gutted.



So Morley's won the fried chicken war.
Would be nice to have some takeaway variety on that strip besides Penh An which is trusty but sometimes five times a week is too much.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2016)

Bowie shine in Brixton, 5th Feb


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2016)

I went to the Effra Hall Tavern tonight. Blimey. What a demographic shift.


----------



## happyshopper (Feb 6, 2016)

editor said:


> I was sent this presumably in the hope I'd feature it on Buzz.  I'm not sure why Selhurst Park are covering it, ...  Reasons to live and love Brixton - Selhurst Park



Who knows? Looks like a PR piece. But going back many years to when allegiance to a football team was driven most by where you live, my recollection is that when you got south of Brixton center Crystal Palace were seen as the local team. Unfortunately my memory isn't backed up by the wonderful 

London football team map


----------



## Effrasurfer (Feb 6, 2016)

editor said:


> This Brixton Hill shop can't be long for this world.
> 
> View attachment 82919
> 
> *awaits news of the opening of  'Deen's Artisan Cocktail Bar'.


That will be sad. Most of my furniture is from there. Nice guy who runs it.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 6, 2016)

Effrasurfer said:


> That will be sad. Most of my furniture is from there. Nice guy who runs it.



Agreed. What's happening with it?


----------



## Effrasurfer (Feb 6, 2016)

Nothing that I know of leanderman - just surmise.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2016)

Last night in Brixton:

















Friday night in Brixton – three bars: Effra Hall Tavern, Effra Social and Prince Albert


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 6, 2016)

editor said:


> I took a peek through the windows last night but failed to work out what was going on. I'll ask a workman next time I go past.



It's a nail bar.


----------



## Angellic (Feb 7, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> It's a nail bar.




Artisanal?


----------



## Winot (Feb 7, 2016)

Angellic said:


> Artisanail?



FTFY


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2016)

Bloody hell. That was one long rumble of thunder.


----------



## aka (Feb 8, 2016)

Superbowl!


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 8, 2016)

aka said:


> Superbowl!


In Brixton? Must've been a low key affair, I didn't notice a thing.


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2016)

Still loads of people around the Bowie shrine yesterday....


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2016)

Liked the woman I was sat next to in the Ritzy cafe. When she was presented with her artisan fare placed on an on-trend wooden board she insisted on having a proper plate, like she'd asked for in the first place.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 8, 2016)

editor said:


> Still loads of people around the Bowie shrine yesterday....
> 
> View attachment 83176



They had to find something to do after failing to get in to Pop.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Feb 8, 2016)

editor said:


> Liked the woman I was sat next to in the Ritzy cafe. When she was presented with her artisan fare placed on an on-trend wooden board she insisted on having a proper plate, like she'd asked for in the first place.


I caught part of a song that seemed to be called 'put it on a plate' on a R4 programme on either Fri or Sat that featured the lines:
"I don't want a cup of carrots
I don't want a pint of peas
I don't want a vintage bed pan
full of macaroni cheese"


----------



## Rushy (Feb 8, 2016)

This is worth a peruse...

We Want Plates


----------



## teuchter (Feb 8, 2016)

We Want Plates


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2016)

OvalhouseDB said:


> I caught part of a song that seemed to be called 'put it on a plate' on a R4 programme on either Fri or Sat that featured the lines:
> "I don't want a cup of carrots
> I don't want a pint of peas
> I don't want a vintage bed pan
> full of macaroni cheese"


There's even a pub that's taken to serving shepherd's pies in pint tumbler glasses


----------



## Dan U (Feb 8, 2016)

I saw a massive roast dinner to share on a wooden board on we want plates. 

Where does the gravy go! All over the table?


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 8, 2016)

I still think the cocktail served in a mini hot water bottle presented on a fucken slipper takes the biscuit. editor whereabouts was this place?


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> I still think the cocktail served in a mini hot water bottle presented on a fucken slipper takes the biscuit. editor whereabouts was this place?


In central London :







Peak hipster artisan douchenozzlery achieved in London with the hot water bottle cocktail






Mind you, there could be some even more ludicrous cocktail 'treats' coming up with the medical-themed First Aid Box bar in Herne Hill. 

A cocktail in an intravenous drop bag? A cocktail served with a syringe? 

How seriously edgy!






First Aid Box – a new cafe/cocktail bar for Herne Hill from Brixton’s Shrub & Shutter team


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 8, 2016)

Ah the IV drip thing is probably just a homage to It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia but it's horribly corporately packaged. It's supposed to be a drip and a bottle of wine.


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Ah the IV drip thing is probably just a homage to It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia but it's horribly corporately packaged. It's supposed to be a drip and a bottle of wine.


Perhaps the syringe is in homage to the serious heroin/addiction problems suffered in and around the area.


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2016)

Given that Brixton seems to be mainly about copying East London trends, no doubt these will be available at Pop. And yes, it does look like something that a 6 year old would make for themselves.








> At first sight, a ‘freak shake’ can be intimidating. What starts out in fairly standard fashion, by mixing milk and ice cream, soon stacks up into a pile of dairy and sugar tall enough to keep a toddler buzzing for days. An Australian import, they’re all about excess, with various sauces, cakes, crumbles and froths adding up to a structurally unstable dessert colossus.





> On the evening they launched the shakes, queues were stretching down the road outside, as people got wind of them via Twitter and Instagram. The waiting time was two hours, and one couple came all the way from South Kensington, queuing for one hour and 10 minutes to get their shake.


New East London Bakery Brings Freak Shakes To London


----------



## Rushy (Feb 8, 2016)

Tulse Hill has been cordoned off south of Brixton Water Lane Sainsburys all morning. Someone mentioned a shooting but didn't sound all that sure.


----------



## beckash (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes, there was a shooting outside (but I expect, not connected to) the wholefood shop, last night at 7ish. Someone shot in the leg, believed to now be in a stable condition. It's cordoned off for a couple of blocks past Sainsbury's. I work inside the cordon so I'm enjoying the peace and quiet.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 8, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Tulse Hill has been cordoned off south of Brixton Water Lane Sainsburys all morning. Someone mentioned a shooting but didn't sound all that sure.


Seems to me all this random violence (if that is what it is) is worse so far this year. And with the wind-up of CPCGL the police no longer seem to feel obliged to give any explanation.

It is all a bit like Escape from New York - with the underclass revolting, or at least trying to kill each other, with a super-rich layer on top gliding by untroubled by events (because they are hard at work in the city or wherever, or tucked up in bed, or in Pop Brixton protected by "security")

It's a wonder house prices are unaffected!!


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 8, 2016)

editor said:


> Given that Brixton seems to be mainly about copying East London trends, no doubt these will be available at Pop. And yes, it does look like something that a 6 year old would make for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lack the adjectives to adequately describe how unpleasant that looks...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 8, 2016)

OvalhouseDB said:


> I caught part of a song that seemed to be called 'put it on a plate' on a R4 programme on either Fri or Sat that featured the lines:
> "I don't want a cup of carrots
> I don't want a pint of peas
> I don't want a vintage bed pan
> full of macaroni cheese"



That was a hilarious song! I caught it and thought "someone's been reading Orang Utan 's thread!"


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 8, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> I lack the adjectives to adequately describe how unpleasant that looks...



Allow me to offer you "diarrhoeaic".


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 8, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Tulse Hill has been cordoned off south of Brixton Water Lane Sainsburys all morning. Someone mentioned a shooting but didn't sound all that sure.


It was still cordoned off when I went past an hour ago. BBC London saying that no2 bus etc, on diversion since the shooting there last night. Shit.


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2016)

The Junction jazz pub now serves meals in army mess tins.


----------



## Harbourite (Feb 8, 2016)

editor said:


> The Junction jazz pub now serves meals in army mess tins.



there's one starter that comes on a metal plate divided into 5 - kind of thing you may find in curry houses across the country
pretty much everything else comes in a small plastic basket

no mess tins in sight. or wooden boards, hot water bottles, wheelbarrows, surgeon's instrument trays, gardeners trowels or skulls.

junction choice of crockery is more down to cost (initial and replacement) versus desire to hipsterise food presentation.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 8, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> there's one starter that comes on a metal plate divided into 5 - kind of thing you may find in curry houses across the country
> pretty much everything else comes in a small plastic basket
> 
> no mess tins in sight. or wooden boards, hot water bottles, wheelbarrows, surgeon's instrument trays, gardeners trowels or skulls.
> ...


They do food there then? (Was trying to work this out the other day but it doesn't say on their website)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 8, 2016)

The old north wood in norwood uses mess tins and bits of wood...


----------



## deadringer (Feb 8, 2016)

It's a bit of fun and it makes me smile/wince!

But plates should be available on request


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> there's one starter that comes on a metal plate divided into 5 - kind of thing you may find in curry houses across the country
> pretty much everything else comes in a small plastic basket


Sorry, but that's how I saw it described online. Anyway, make it a normal plate for me please!


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2016)

Any idea what's happening to the old Helter Skelter/Pawn shop on Atlantic Road?


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2016)

I'd be happy if it stayed closed forever, but for those of you who like their fast food, bad news: the Brixton McDs is going to be closed for a couple of weeks for renovation


----------



## Greebo (Feb 11, 2016)

editor said:


> I'd be happy if it stayed closed forever, but for those of you who like their fast food, bad news: the Brixton McDs is going to be closed for a couple of weeks for renovation


Also bad news for those who use their toilets.


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 11, 2016)

editor said:


> I'd be happy if it stayed closed forever, but for those of you who like their fast food, bad news: the Brixton McDs is going to be closed for a couple of weeks for renovation


You can't polish a turd!


----------



## Rushy (Feb 11, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> You can't polish a turd!



What are you talking about? Polishing turds is their entire business model.



(They're putting in a new digital ordering system).


----------



## T & P (Feb 11, 2016)

I heard it was new automated food dispatching machinery that they were installing


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2016)

Greebo said:


> Also bad news for those who use their toilets.


I won't even use their toilets.


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 11, 2016)

editor said:


> I won't even use their toilets.



Even if you had to poo really badly knowing full well that you if you didn't go in the next 5 minutes, you'd soil your kegs?


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> Even if you had to poo really badly knowing full well that you if you didn't go in the next 5 minutes, you'd soil your kegs?


Happily, I never let myself get into such a state of desperation. Mind you, I wouldn't use the Albert's toilet in such a situation either. With its free roaming, piss splattered seat and permanent paucity of toilet paper, things might get very messy indeed.

I'd just go home and do it there. Job, quite literally, done.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 11, 2016)

You've obviously never experienced norovirus.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 11, 2016)

Oh dear. Back on forced ignore.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 11, 2016)

editor said:


> Happily, I never let myself get into such a state of desperation. Mind you, I wouldn't use the Albert's toilet in such a situation either. With its free roaming, piss splattered seat and permanent paucity of toilet paper, things might get very messy indeed.
> I'd just go home and do it there. Job, quite literally, done.


Good for you - not so good for people who shop in central Brixton (or commute through it) but live a good 20 minutes from it.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2016)

Greebo said:


> Good for you - not so good for people who shop in central Brixton (or commute through it) but live a good 20 minutes from it.


It's not so good for me really: the amount of people pissing around my block and on CHL has gone through the roof in recent years. It's disgusting.

With all the nu-businesses raking in cash around town and the vastly increased influx of tourist drinkers coming to these new bars and drinkeries, it's a real shame that funding hasn't been raised for proper public toilets.

Instead of sticking strip lights up the tree in Windrush Square, perhaps Brixton Bid could have done something useful in this area.


----------



## T & P (Feb 11, 2016)

Surely any funding raised for the provision of adequate toilet facilities should come from _all_ businesses, or at the very least all night-time businesses, not just those perceived to be 'nu-Brixton'? I'm pretty sure the much loved established old-skool businesses are racking it just as nicely as the newcomers.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2016)

Traditional bars and clubs already provide free toilet facilities for their customers but in hugely popular new drinking places like, for example, the Village and Market Row, there are no free toilet facilities at all - and I often see people dashing across the road to have a piss near my block. Not sure how the modest offerings at Pop would have coped with the thousands turning up last week either and Valentia Place reeked of piss after that Christmas thing was in town.

That's not to say that all late bars shouldn't contribute to providing all-night facilities, but there is a growing problem with _mid-evening al fresco _pissing simply because many of the new places don't have any toilet facilities or what is in place is insufficient for demand. Unsurprisingly, Brixton Bid don't seem to have done anything positive in this area.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2016)

Tonight at the Market House:
Tonight in Brixton! Grab your records and come down to Pure Vinyl at Market House, 8pm, 11th Feb


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 11, 2016)

editor said:


> Valentia Place reeked of piss after that Christmas thing was in town.


you might be interested to learn that venue may soon be permanent .......http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl_redacted_application_Prem1929.pdf


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 11, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> you might be interested to learn that venue may soon be permanent .......http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl_redacted_application_Prem1929.pdf



It says:

We may provide entertainment in the form of outdoor cinema, outdoor sports viewing, alternative sports participation, unrecognised sports participation, immersive theatre, immersive dance, burlesque, tap dance, mime, stage show, computer gaming and other reasonable entertainment deemed safe by appropriate laws and standards.

I'm intrigued to know what unrecognised sports participation is!


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 11, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> It says:
> 
> We may provide entertainment in the form of outdoor cinema, outdoor sports viewing, alternative sports participation, unrecognised sports participation, immersive theatre, immersive dance, burlesque, tap dance, mime, stage show, computer gaming and other reasonable entertainment deemed safe by appropriate laws and standards.
> 
> I'm intrigued to know what unrecognised sports participation is!



something not in the Olympics....... bear baiting. maybe ?


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2016)

I sense a panoply of pop ups...


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> you might be interested to learn that venue may soon be permanent .......http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl_redacted_application_Prem1929.pdf


This sounds like they want to provide more of the same from Christmas:


> OUR POLICY AND OBJECTIVE IS TO PROMOTE SENSIBLE AND RESPONSIBLE CONSUMPTION OF ALCOHOL. THE TYPES OF REGULATED ENTERTAINMENT PROPOSED FOCUS ON THE NORMAL BAR AND FAMILY ENTERTAINMENT, WITH THE BENEFIT TO ENHANCE THE LOCAL FACILITIES FOR SOCIAL ENTERTAINMENT AND REDUCE THE FOCUS ON ALCOHOL. OUR PERFORMANCE LED NARRATIVE AND EXTENSIVE PRODUCTION AIMED AT VISUALLY IMPRESSING CUSTOMERS HAS GIVEN US A RESPECTABLE AUDIENCE WHOSE ATTRACTION IS OFTEN MORE FOOD ORIENTATED. WE WILL CONTINUE TO MARKET TO THIS DEMOGRAPHIC TO ENSURE WE AVOID NUISANCE AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. LATER CLOSING TIMES AND GENEROUS DRINKING UP TIME AND A GOOD ENTERTAINMENT ITINERARY ACTUALLY HELP TO CREATE A MORE RELAXED AND ENJOYABLE ENVIRONMENT WHERE ALCOHOL IS NOT THE ONLY FOCUS AND THERE IS LESS PRESSURE TO CONSUME DRINKS BEFORE CLOSING TIME. PEOPLE TEND TO LEAVE OVER THE COURSE OF THE NIGHT AS OPPOSED TO A MASS EVACUATION AT CLOSING TIME. THIS 'SOFT CLOSE' POLICY ALSO HELPS WITH PUBLIC ORDER. WE HAVE EXPERIENCE IN TESTING THESE POLICIES THROUGH THE EXPERIENCE GAINED WORKING ALONGSIDE THE COUNCIL OVER CHRISTMAS 2015.


The claims of the South Pole Saloon thing over Christmas to “cater for the whims of the most fantastical, playful and debaucherous guests” was wildly overstated. It was more or less the same as any other trendy bar with a few women standing on the bar.


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 12, 2016)

'OUR PERFORMANCE LED NARRATIVE' !!1!


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 12, 2016)

No Splash this year
Brixton Splash


----------



## Rushy (Feb 12, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> No Splash this year
> Brixton Splash



Not surprised. They should ditch the organisation team and start afresh.


----------



## alcopop (Feb 12, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> No Splash this year
> Brixton Splash


Cool


----------



## bimble (Feb 12, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> No Splash this year
> Brixton Splash


wow.
I agree that (for me anyway) the crowds have been too much last couple of years, so dense you can hardly dance. But... “The community needs to reclaim this as a celebration of Brixton, not a free for all that creates chaos, mess and unease. I hope local people and businesses will rise to that challenge and get involved with planning Brixton Splash for 2017 that can once again be a safe, fun and genuine community event."
I mean, How's that gonna happen? Maybe build a giant wall round Brixton and ask to see proof of address for anyone wanting to get in?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 12, 2016)

It's sad news, but no great suprise.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2016)

I don't think it'll ever be coming back. I've started a separate thread here: Brixton Splash 2016 cancelled over complaints and safety concerns


----------



## CH1 (Feb 12, 2016)

I know you lot love well-intentioned gigs in unusual places - so to remind you that in the basement of 336 Brixton Road (former air-conditioning suite to Coutts mainframe computer centre) Certitude (the charity formerly known as Fanon, after the Marxist black French psychiatrist) are doing some sort of fund raiser @ £5 entry


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 14, 2016)

I have a very good friend coming to Brixton today. She wants brunch. The last time I had brunch, it was 3 years ago in Sitifis. Can anyone suggest a decent non-poncy place to have brunch?

Thanks


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 14, 2016)

Salon in Market Row. Or if you feel like a walk go to No32 The Old Town up in Clapham.


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 14, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> I have a very good friend coming to Brixton today. She wants brunch. The last time I had brunch, it was 3 years ago in Sitifis. Can anyone suggest a decent non-poncy place to have brunch?
> 
> Thanks


The Duck Egg cafe is now relocated in the Prince of Wales pub, and they do nice brunch fare.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 14, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> I have a very good friend coming to Brixton today. She wants brunch. The last time I had brunch, it was 3 years ago in Sitifis. Can anyone suggest a decent non-poncy place to have brunch?
> 
> Thanks


Prince Regent on Dulwich Road.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 14, 2016)

Or visit Herne Hill market (there are some seats).


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2016)

Local activist, cyclist and squatter Des has just passed away. RIP Des.


----------



## Casaubon (Feb 14, 2016)

editor said:


> Local activist, cyclist and squatter Des has just passed away. RIP Des.


Do you mean bearded, Irish Des?


----------



## madolesance (Feb 14, 2016)

editor said:


> Local activist, cyclist and squatter Des has just passed away. RIP Des.



This is really sad news. I was just thinking over the past few weeks that I had not seen him around Brixton.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2016)

Casaubon said:


> Do you mean bearded, Irish Des?


Yep. Lung cancer that spread to his brain. A sad loss. He was a Brixton fixture and a fine opener of squats.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2016)

Bloody hell it's cold out there. And I've got no heating at all in my flat


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2016)

It seems that the growing popularity of Brixton - and the resultant Camden-esque increased vibrancy - has resulted in arguments between buskers at the official pitch outside the station becoming increasingly common.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2016)

Brindisa is getting a Ham Bar. I rather hoped it would be a place where extravagant actors down on their luck got drunk but it's just a load of meat.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 16, 2016)

Hasn't it always had a ham bar? There was usually one in the window.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> Hasn't it always had a ham bar? There was usually one in the window.


Well I guess it's a refurbished one. And my joke still stands. 

I never went to the place because my loyalty was with the now gentrified-out-of-Brixton A&C.


----------



## SmallWorldUrban (Feb 16, 2016)

editor said:


> Local activist, cyclist and squatter Des has just passed away. RIP Des.



Brixton's lost one of its finest. We had the pleasure of working alongside Des down at no.6 and became good friends in the process. He was full of knowledge, wisdom and fire... You'll be truly missed, sleep easy man x


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 16, 2016)

Anyone tried a takeaway fish and chips from that new Hip Hop Chip Shop place? I read a good review of the dine-in side of the operation so I went to the takeaway window with high hopes. I ordered cod and chips but was given plaice. Didn't find out til I got home. And they tried to stiff me on the change twice - I'm sure it wasn't an oversight, they knew what they were doing. It was late on a Saturday so they probably assumed I was drunk and could therefore be thoroughly fucked over. Worst of all was that everything was soaked in fat. I was so hungry I ate the lot but the fat nearly had me heaving later. It was easily the worst fish and chip experience of my entire life. I hope it was just a blip - please somebody tell me how wonderful it was for them. I would love to have good fish and chips on my doorstep.


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 16, 2016)

can't speak (or rap) for the Hip Hop Chip Shop but I was recently impressed by size and value for money of Brixton Rock's portions (on Acre Lane) - decent quality scran as well, good enough to reheat the other half the next day and find it even better.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> Anyone tried a takeaway fish and chips from that new Hip Hop Chip Shop place? I read a good review of the dine-in side of the operation so I went to the takeaway window with high hopes. I ordered cod and chips but was given plaice. Didn't find out til I got home. And they tried to stiff me on the change twice - I'm sure it wasn't an oversight, they knew what they were doing. It was late on a Saturday so they probably assumed I was drunk and could therefore be thoroughly fucked over. Worst of all was that everything was soaked in fat. I was so hungry I ate the lot but the fat nearly had me heaving later. It was easily the worst fish and chip experience of my entire life. I hope it was just a blip - please somebody tell me how wonderful it was for them. I would love to have good fish and chips on my doorstep.


If you want decent fish & ships, don't waste your money with that fake hip-hop black heroes bullshit (run by Shoreditch estate agents). Get down to Jimmy's Plaice and support a local business that serves fucking ace chips at normal prices. Brixton Rock is supposed to be good too.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 16, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> can't speak (or rap) for the Hip Hop Chip Shop but I was recently impressed by size and value for money of Brixton Rock's portions (on Acre Lane) - decent quality scran as well, good enough to reheat the other half the next day and find it even better.



It is good. 

New one opening opp. White Horse on Brixton Hill soon.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 16, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> Anyone tried a takeaway fish and chips from that new Hip Hop Chip Shop place? It was easily the worst fish and chip experience of my entire life.



Dined in. Disappointing.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 16, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> I have a very good friend coming to Brixton today. She wants brunch. The last time I had brunch, it was 3 years ago in Sitifis. Can anyone suggest a decent non-poncy place to have brunch?
> 
> Thanks


So?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 16, 2016)

What has happened to the side of Boots, on Electric Avenue there's a bloody big hole, roughly boarded up ? Either they planning a new window or door or has a lorry just run into it with great force.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 16, 2016)

leanderman said:


> It is good.
> 
> New one opening opp. White Horse on Brixton Hill soon.


That's good news for when the trip to Ken's is a bit too much


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 16, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> Anyone tried a takeaway fish and chips from that new Hip Hop Chip Shop place? I read a good review of the dine-in side of the operation so I went to the takeaway window with high hopes. I ordered cod and chips but was given plaice. Didn't find out til I got home. And they tried to stiff me on the change twice - I'm sure it wasn't an oversight, they knew what they were doing. It was late on a Saturday so they probably assumed I was drunk and could therefore be thoroughly fucked over. Worst of all was that everything was soaked in fat. I was so hungry I ate the lot but the fat nearly had me heaving later. It was easily the worst fish and chip experience of my entire life. I hope it was just a blip - please somebody tell me how wonderful it was for them. I would love to have good fish and chips on my doorstep.



If it was soaked with fat, they're cooking at too low a temperature and not sealing the batter quickly enough. An amateur mistake.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> If it was soaked with fat, they're cooking at too low a temperature and not sealing the batter quickly enough. An amateur mistake.


Yeah, but look! There's black hip hop stars graffiti'd on the walls! Those rich estate agents are just so fucking edgy man.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 16, 2016)

editor said:


> Yeah, but look! There's black hip hop stars graffiti'd on the walls! Those rich estate agents are just so fucking edgy man.


In their own coke-addled fantasies, perhaps. In the real world they're just more money-grubbing no-marks.


----------



## alfajobrob (Feb 16, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> That's good news for when the trip to Ken's is a bit too much



It can't be as disappointing or expensive as Olley's can it?

Knights Hill Fish bar is where it's at!!!


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 16, 2016)

Rushy said:


> So?



.... So in the end we went to the Lounge. 

It was alright. My vegi sausages were a bit lumpy due to unmashed beans and chickpeas- I think it was supposed to be 'artisinal'.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Manter (Feb 16, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> If it was soaked with fat, they're cooking at too low a temperature and not sealing the batter quickly enough. An amateur mistake.


I thought you meant this explained the hole in Boots...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 16, 2016)

Manter said:


> I thought you meant this explained the hole in Boots...



Only if the soles aren't greaseproof.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> .... So in the end we went to the Lounge.
> 
> It was alright. My vegi sausages were a bit lumpy due to unmashed beans and chickpeas- I think it was supposed to be 'artisinal'.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion.


I like the Lounge and really respect the couple behind it: they took a massive risk when they first opened up, but I really think they're in need of a reboot/rebrand.


----------



## alfajobrob (Feb 17, 2016)

I assume they are "Brixton" though - god forbid they are not?

Anyway - who get to decide this stuff..surely.it should be people born in the area rather than Welsh newb'sie eh?

I hate incomers!


----------



## Manter (Feb 17, 2016)

Looking for a spare room for a refugee.

Syrian man who has spent 7 months (!) in the jungle and has crossed. He doesn't speak much English and has been through a lot so it would be great if he could stay here in London close to a large group of friends who have all crossed- they will teach him English for a start! The NASS people will send him somewhere random up north in his own.

Can anyone help? Needs to have an address the home office can send letters to so has to be legit, not a squat or sub let or anything 
Pm me if you can


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2016)

Oh dear!


----------



## CH1 (Feb 17, 2016)

editor said:


> Oh dear!



Brixton was bound to "tilt" with all this nouveau riche influx.
Besides according a a certain publication of the Brixton Society (written by a former Labour chair of Social Services) its like what goes around comes around.


----------



## LadyV (Feb 17, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> Anyone tried a takeaway fish and chips from that new Hip Hop Chip Shop place? I read a good review of the dine-in side of the operation so I went to the takeaway window with high hopes. I ordered cod and chips but was given plaice. Didn't find out til I got home. And they tried to stiff me on the change twice - I'm sure it wasn't an oversight, they knew what they were doing. It was late on a Saturday so they probably assumed I was drunk and could therefore be thoroughly fucked over. Worst of all was that everything was soaked in fat. I was so hungry I ate the lot but the fat nearly had me heaving later. It was easily the worst fish and chip experience of my entire life. I hope it was just a blip - please somebody tell me how wonderful it was for them. I would love to have good fish and chips on my doorstep.


Yes, I went there a few weeks ago but earlier in the night, it wasn't so bad, not as greasy as you mention, maybe it was different staff on but like the Editor says, walk an extra couple of minutes and go to Jimmy's Plaice, it's much better


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2016)

Putting in here because I need to get rid of the thing pronto, but if anyone wants a heavy duty office table in decent condition, it's yours - but you need to pick it up in the next day or two from central Brixton (a two person job, for sure!). 

It looks a fair bit like this £85 desk but doesn't have the two cable holes on the top. It's about 5ft 6in long, standard height.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 18, 2016)

Brixton Record shops on the telly:

Vinyl spins off the shelves in Brixton


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 18, 2016)

leanderman said:


> It is good.
> 
> New one opening opp. White Horse on Brixton Hill soon.



They're billing it as Traditional Fish and Chips. Sounds more promising than artisan. Looking forward to this.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 18, 2016)

Yep. Cypriot guy apparently.


----------



## aka (Feb 18, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> They're billing it as Traditional Fish and Chips. Sounds more promising than artisan. Looking forward to this.


Which shop is it going in to?  The Chinese Buffet?


----------



## leanderman (Feb 18, 2016)

aka said:


> Which shop is it going in to?  The Chinese Buffet?



Yes.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 18, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Yes.


Close to what used to be "Albert's Plaice" fish and chip shop then, aka "Poison Albert's".


----------



## aka (Feb 18, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Yes.


thx.  never could understand how the buffet made any money really.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 18, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> Brixton Record shops on the telly:
> 
> Vinyl spins off the shelves in Brixton


I was thinking of junking my quite extensive vinyl collection - but having recently bought a "special edition" of The Devils was fascinated to find I had an LP by the percussionist on the film soundtrack (Stomu Yamshta) and now I'm back to feeling I can't part with those old LPs.

Actually I do agree with those who think the sound of vinyl is somehow more natural - whatever the type of music.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 18, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Close to what used to be "Albert's Plaice" fish and chip shop then, aka "Poison Albert's".



Morley's carry on the tradition on the site of Alberts - remember the fried chicken cabinet with a single 40w bulb keeping the food kind of warm? 
I don't think I ever risked anything other than chips from there and they were gross.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Morley's carry on the tradition on the site of Alberts - remember the fried chicken cabinet with a single 40w bulb keeping the food kind of warm?
> I don't think I ever risked anything other than chips from there and they were gross.


The chips served up by the fish&chip/'freshly made' pizza/kebab shop in Loughborough Junction are unbelievably awful. I suspect they're hewn from some strange hybrid mush.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 18, 2016)

Actually chips and curry sauce in Penh An on Brixton Hill is pretty good. Think that's my tea sorted tonight.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 18, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I was thinking of junking my quite extensive vinyl collection - but having recently bought a "special edition" of The Devils was fascinated to find I had an LP by the percussionist on the film soundtrack (Stomu Yamshta) and now I'm back to feeling I can't part with those old LPs.
> 
> Actually I do agree with those who think the sound of vinyl is somehow more natural - whatever the type of music.



My work listening this  morning was this - The Holy Mountain (Soundtrack) (reissue) at Juno Records 
I suspect I may need to go back and revisit the work i did.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 18, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> My work listening this  morning was this - The Holy Mountain (Soundtrack) (reissue) at Juno Records
> I suspect I may need to go back and revisit the work i did.


When I fire up the PC I'll check that out - sounds as though it would be totally new to me.
My favourite weird LP, which I bought from Relay Records in Bon Marche around 1979 for 50p is now on the web:
R. D. Laing - Life before Death - Listen


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 18, 2016)

The problem with this thread is every time someone mentions fish and chips I end up changing my dinner plans.  It's making me fat.  (Fatter.)


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2016)

For those of you who can afford to spend £48 per head in a cocktail bar, the Shrub & Shutter is doing a El Dorado Rum night with food on the 25th.
El Dorado Rum night at The Shrub & Shutter


----------



## discobastard (Feb 19, 2016)

editor said:


> For those of you who can afford to spend £48 per head in a cocktail bar, the Shrub & Shutter is doing a El Dorado Rum night with food on the 25th.
> El Dorado Rum night at The Shrub & Shutter


Five drinks and four courses of food.  Divided up that's about £5.30 per drink/course.  If you wanted to treat yourself for a night out (and you were a rum fan), that is exceptionally good value for money.  Obviously you could buy drinks and food a lot cheaper than that elsewhere if you wanted to but as a package and with a table in a bar where they have to pay staff/rent etc that sounds very reasonable.  That kind of thing you would expect to be north of £70 in Nu-Brixton.  Good on them.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 19, 2016)

CH1 said:


> When I fire up the PC I'll check that out - sounds as though it would be totally new to me.
> My favourite weird LP, which I bought from Relay Records in Bon Marche around 1979 for 50p is now on the web:
> R. D. Laing - Life before Death - Listen


This has made my night, thank you CH1 !


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2016)

Yes it's amazing value. They must be doing it out of the goodness of their hearts!

I'd try and go myself but I imagine all the places have already been scooped up by residents of the estate opposite. 

I mean, who the hell can't afford a £100 treat for two these days?


----------



## leanderman (Feb 19, 2016)

editor said:


> Yes it's amazing value. They must be doing it out of the goodness of their hearts!
> 
> I'd try and go myself but I imagine all the places have already been scooped up by residents of the estate opposite.
> 
> I mean, who the hell can't afford a £100 treat for two these days?



Admit it, you are saving your pennies for their 'Disney takeover' on Sunday:


----------



## T & P (Feb 19, 2016)

Not much different from going out a couple of times a in a week, which a lot of people do regularly and can easily cost more than £20 a night.

Of course some people across the estate and elsewhere might not be able to afford it. But some of them might not be able to afford even a single night out a month, never mind a week, in the cheapest pub in Brixton either. So if we are to judge the merits of a bar or restaurant on whether all members of the local community can afford it, I would suggest censuring every single venue in Brixton, even the 'Spoons, because there are certainly some people who cannot afford a drink in any of them.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 19, 2016)

discobastard said:


> This has made my night, thank you CH1 !


I have started off my Friday morning with it


----------



## Rushy (Feb 19, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Yep. Cypriot guy apparently.



From a Grecian in today's Guardian:
Down with fish and chips, the most disgusting meal on Earth


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 19, 2016)

198 Gallery exhibition on Teri Bullen / Brixton Artists Collective. 

Teri Bullen (1939-2015) Legacy...a life with ART | 198 gallery


----------



## deadringer (Feb 19, 2016)

Some people would halpilly spend £50 on a meal, others might rather spend a similar amount on a football away day, or an evening at West End show. There is no right or wrong to what one chooses to spend their hard earned on, and neither should they be judged or sneered at for doing so.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2016)

deadringer said:


> Some people would halpilly spend £50 on a meal, others might rather spend a similar amount on a football away day, or an evening at West End show. There is no right or wrong to what one chooses to spend their hard earned on, and neither should they be judged or sneered at for doing so.


Ah, here we go again. The excuses and the weird financial comparisons with totally unrelated activities.

If you're comfortable having an exclusive cocktail bar opening up opposite one of the most deprived estates in London, offering 'deals' that are totally unaffordable to the community they reside in, and targeting rich tourists, that's fine. I'm not comfortable with it though. It illustrates the growing poverty gap all too graphically for me.

PS The Moorlands estate has one of the highest number of people on benefits, so that "hard earned" comment is particularly meaningless/patronising. Many are living on the breadline so can't afford £100 meals for two, regardless of whether their income was "hard earned" or not, and regardless of whether they'd like a "treat" or not.



> Those living in the most deprived areas are spread throughout the borough but are particularly concentrated in Coldharbour ward
> 
> Coldharbour is the most deprived ward in the borough, unemployment is high and income is lower than the borough average
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2016)

One of my more niche features 











Photo feature: the last of the telephone boxes in Brixton


----------



## Rushy (Feb 19, 2016)

The one on St Matthews Road was very much in use when I passed it last week. An older looking chap was concentrating very intensely on something on the shelf. It looked like he might be prepping a crack pipe, which used to be a common sight in that box but which I have not seen for a long while. Over his shoulder I saw that he was busily propping up an open hard core mag with blobs of chewing gum. He picked up the receiver, dialed and at that point I thought I should probably give him some privacy.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 19, 2016)

Is there a decent bed/mattress shop locally?


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 19, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Is there a decent bed/mattress shop locally?


These are on Coldharbour Lane.
Norris Bedding, London

Look good.

But I got mine from Ikea so no direct experience!


----------



## Rushy (Feb 19, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Is there a decent bed/mattress shop locally?


Is the Classic Bed Company still on Norwood road opposite the park? I got a lovely mattress from there years ago which is still very comfy. More recently I've been buying online. Recently bought a really comfy firm memory foam double mattress on eBay for about£150.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 19, 2016)

Warren Evans in Clapham Junction.  Honestly the best money I've ever spent in my life.  Not cheap but well worth it.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2016)

I posted this a few days ago ad it's picked up a lot of attention from Bowie online community which makes me feel like my obsessive documenting of the shrine wasn't entirely in vain!



























Brixton’s Prettiest Star: The David Bowie shrine five weeks after his death


----------



## Winot (Feb 19, 2016)

editor said:


> I posted this a few days ago ad it's picked up a lot of attention from Bowie online community which makes me feel like my obsessive documenting of the shrine wasn't entirely in vain!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately for me the memory of Bowie is now irrevocably associated with the smell of Subway sandwiches


----------



## Rushy (Feb 19, 2016)

Winot said:


> Unfortunately for me the memory of Bowie is now irrevocably associated with the smell of Subway sandwiches


Better than urine. Although that will no doubt return once the flowers are gone.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2016)

Winot said:


> Unfortunately for me the memory of Bowie is now irrevocably associated with the smell of Subway sandwiches


I've been about 15 times and I can't say I've even noticed the smell of the place.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 19, 2016)

editor said:


> I've been about 15 times and I can't say I've even noticed the smell of the place.



It stinks.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It stinks.


I only ever tried a Subway once. It was awful, with the tasteless food coming in a half ton of packaging.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 19, 2016)

editor said:


> I only ever tried a Subway once. It was awful, with the tasteless food coming in a half ton of packaging.



I've never been in. The smell coming from inside them puts me right off...


----------



## colacubes (Feb 19, 2016)

I had one once at Cologne airport when my flight was delayed by 4 hours and nowhere else was open. I wish I'd gone hungry tbh. It was vile


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 19, 2016)

I had one once on the basis I figured "you can't really fuck up a sandwich".

Turns out you can.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2016)

I was foolishly persuaded that it was some sort of healthy option but there was so much crap thrown on the thing that I may as well gone for a bucket o'lard in a bap. With a sugary top.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 19, 2016)

editor said:


> I was foolishly persuaded that it was some sort of healthy option but there was so much crap thrown on the thing that I may as well gone for a bucket o'lard in a bap. With a sugary top.



When I worked in the states in the 90s it was often the healthiest option in small-town America or along the Interstates. i have no desire to try them over here.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 19, 2016)

Winot said:


> Unfortunately for me the memory of Bowie is now irrevocably associated with the smell of Subway sandwiches


by srange coincidence there is a bootleg Bowie album with the title "Subway"


----------



## Winot (Feb 19, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> by srange coincidence there is a bootleg Bowie album with the title "Subway"



Scratch and sniff?


----------



## Maharani (Feb 19, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Is the Classic Bed Company still on Norwood road opposite the park? I got a lovely mattress from there years ago which is still very comfy. More recently I've been buying online. Recently bought a really comfy firm memory foam double mattress on eBay for about£150.


I pass here pretty much everyday and I couldn't say if it's still there or not. I'll have to have a proper butchers on Monday.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 19, 2016)

Maharani said:


> I pass here pretty much everyday and I couldn't say if it's still there or not. I'll have to have a proper butchers on Monday.


Same. But just lazily looked it up on street view and it looks like you will have to settle for cakes at that address.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 19, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Same. But just lazily looked it up on street view and it looks like you will have to settle for cakes at that address.


I think they'll be too spongy


----------



## Rushy (Feb 19, 2016)

Maharani said:


> I think they'll be too spongy


But so good for midnight munchies.


----------



## Harbourite (Feb 19, 2016)

editor said:


> I was foolishly persuaded that it was some sort of healthy option but there was so much crap thrown on the thing that I may as well gone for a bucket o'lard in a bap. With a sugary top.



an artisanal bap i hope. with single estate iberico lard. vintage french bucket (distressed handle). organic unrefined cane sugar.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 20, 2016)

colacubes said:


> I had one once at Cologne airport when my flight was delayed by 4 hours and nowhere else was open. I wish I'd gone hungry tbh. It was vile



Next time, grab a Bifi-roll from a vending machine. It'll be vile too, but it doesn't pretend to be healthy!


----------



## deadringer (Feb 20, 2016)

editor said:


> Ah, here we go again. The excuses and the weird financial comparisons with totally unrelated activities.
> 
> If you're comfortable having an exclusive cocktail bar opening up opposite one of the most deprived estates in London, offering 'deals' that are totally unaffordable to the community they reside in, and targeting rich tourists, that's fine. I'm not comfortable with it though. It illustrates the growing poverty gap all too graphically for me.
> 
> PS The Moorlands estate has one of the highest number of people on benefits, so that "hard earned" comment is particularly meaningless/patronising. Many are living on the breadline so can't afford £100 meals for two, regardless of whether their income was "hard earned" or not, and regardless of whether they'd like a "treat" or not.



Because not one person on that estate will ever spend £50 on a night out. Ever.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2016)

deadringer said:


> Because not one person on that estate will ever spend £50 on a night out. Ever.


At no point did I make that claim, so please don't post try and misrepresent me so crassly. What I said was, "*Many* are living on the breadline so can't afford £100 meals for two." 

That claim is backed up Lambeth's 'State Of The Borough' document: 


> The Moorlands Estate is classified as severely deprived in income, employment and wider barriers to services...
> 
> Coldharbour is the most deprived ward in the borough, unemployment is high and income is lower than the borough average.
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/State-of-the-borough-2012.pdf


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 20, 2016)

Brixton-based football fans are collecting food donations for refugees at Dulwich Hamlet FC on 2 March. Details: Dulwich2Dunkirk to hold food collection at refugee football match


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 20, 2016)

deadringer said:


> Because not one person on that estate will ever spend £50 on a night out. Ever.



He didn't claim that no-one would.

What you seem unwilling (or unable) to grasp is that it's not about whether someone from Moorlands occasionally uses the Shrub & Shutter, it's about how much use locals get out of them _per se_. It's a residential area with a dwindling number of affordable independent retailers serving locals, and an expanding number of expensive (in terms relative to local incomes) "life-stylised" food and drink outlets that serve more "tourists" than locals.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 21, 2016)

T & P said:


> Not much different from going out a couple of times a in a week, which a lot of people do regularly and can easily cost more than £20 a night.
> 
> Of course some people across the estate and elsewhere might not be able to afford it. But some of them might not be able to afford even a single night out a month, never mind a week, in the cheapest pub in Brixton either. So if we are to judge the merits of a bar or restaurant on whether all members of the local community can afford it, I would suggest censuring every single venue in Brixton, even the 'Spoons, because there are certainly some people who cannot afford a drink in any of them.



Its in a row of shops that were all affordable. Not part of central Brixton. Having an upmarket cocktail bar in this row of shops is to much in ones face for my liking.

For instance I used to use George to cut my hair. He went and hey presto the new one  charged more than I can afford.

Its a complaint up in LJ on the estate that these new places aren’t for them- as they put it. Why they are concerned it might happen to there area. They are wary of moves to "regenerate" LJ with sound reason imo. They see new places like this cocktail bar as the thin edge of the wedge- which I also think is well founded concern.

At one of the Council consultations some said they would like a Wetherspoons as its a pub they can afford.


----------



## bimble (Feb 21, 2016)

Anybody know what the hell is going on now at the Blacka dread shop? It seems to have turned into an ironic teeshirt and sunglasses emporium  - no more potatoes ? 
Someone was saying he's been out for months but presumably there's no chance the record shop will re-appear, right?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 21, 2016)

editor said:


> Local activist, cyclist and squatter Des has just passed away. RIP Des.



Here's a fantastic short film explaining a little more about Des.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2016)

It was well worth the trip east out of Brixton last night






















Saturday night east of Brixton: live bands at the Joiners Arms and The Junction, Camberwell, SE5


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 21, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Is the Classic Bed Company still on Norwood road opposite the park? I got a lovely mattress from there years ago which is still very comfy. More recently I've been buying online. Recently bought a really comfy firm memory foam double mattress on eBay for about£150.


  Unfortunately that went several years ago. I bought many mattresses there, so was wondering where on earth I will buy my next one from.


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 22, 2016)

bimble said:


> presumably there's no chance the record shop will re-appear, right?



None. It's a long time since it made any money. Blacker was trying to sell it for ages before he went inside. He doesn't have a tenancy on the space any more, the new tenants pay the market owner directly. They (the new tenants) may not be there for more than three months. People are keeping an eye on the record shop signage, hoping for a chance to preserve it. That's the best we can hope for.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2016)

Still seems strange seeing the town hall closed.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 22, 2016)

editor said:


> Still seems strange seeing the town hall closed.
> View attachment 83771


Maybe they should have called the South London Press's bluff and turned it into a hotel?


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2016)

Some photos taken around town recently:


























Brixton street photos – night scenes, rain and market views, February, 2016


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2016)

Oh great. 

A festival dedicated to barbecued ribs is coming to Brixton


----------



## bimble (Feb 23, 2016)

editor said:


> Oh great.
> 
> A festival dedicated to barbecued ribs is coming to Brixton


Wow. A manly mans cookery extravaganza. So sad I'll be away and miss all that bare nuckle barbecue bravado .


----------



## T & P (Feb 23, 2016)

What's not to like?


----------



## LadyV (Feb 23, 2016)

editor said:


> Oh great.
> 
> A festival dedicated to barbecued ribs is coming to Brixton



It's worth it for a visit to the Rib Man, he doesn't come over this way very often. Although how the hell that will work on the forecourt of the blues kitchen I do not know, it's not like it's on a busy road or anything


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 23, 2016)

For non meat eaters, there's a new vegan / vegetarian place on Dulwich Road (right by where nick nacks used to be):

EN ROOT (@enroot107) on Twitter
Enroot Goodness to go

Actually, i don't know why I said non meat eaters... it should just say 'for eaters'.


----------



## Winot (Feb 23, 2016)

editor said:


> Oh great.
> 
> A festival dedicated to barbecued ribs is coming to Brixton



Well their marketing people have got their money's worth - a puff piece in the sub-Standard followed by a repeat for free here.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2016)

Winot said:


> Well their marketing people have got their money's worth - a puff piece in the sub-Standard followed by a repeat for free here.


Yep, I'm sure the queues will be forming because of my one line mention here. 

The fact is that it'll be packed anyway, regardless of any comments here. All these nu-Brixton chain ventures are backed by hefty PR budgets and the story will be in loads of mainstream media outlets. But not on Buzz.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 23, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> For non meat eaters, there's a new vegan / vegetarian place on Dulwich Road (right by where nick nacks used to be):
> 
> EN ROOT (@enroot107) on Twitter
> Enroot Goodness to go
> ...



revitalisation hub 

can't beat a good bit of veggie food, mind.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 23, 2016)

editor said:


> Yep, I'm sure the queues will be forming because of my one line mention here.
> 
> The fact is that it'll be packed anyway, regardless of any comments here. All these nu-Brixton chain ventures are backed by hefty PR budgets and the story will be in loads of mainstream media outlets. But not on Buzz.



The South Carolina and Memphis ones look cool. Might try the SC one cos they have proper southern food too like collard greens and white gravy but I suspect I'll be eating alongside estate agents and the like. 
Anyone else remember the Arkansas Cafe in Spitalfields Market before that place went all ya-ya? Was the only proper rib place in London in the mid-90s.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm hearing that Brixton now has its first 'human statue' busker outside the tube station.

#tourists


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2016)

Dan U said:


> revitalisation hub
> 
> can't beat a good bit of veggie food, mind.


I'm not sure I want to eat at a 'hub' of any description and I'm always wary of anyone belching out claims of 'superfoods' on their menus. 

What are superfoods? - NHS Choices


----------



## aka (Feb 23, 2016)

Memphis take their BBQ very seriously.  About


----------



## Angellic (Feb 23, 2016)

editor said:


> I'm hearing that Brixton now has its first 'human statue' busker outside the tube station.
> 
> #tourists



We're doomed, all doomed.


----------



## Winot (Feb 23, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> The South Carolina and Memphis ones look cool. Might try the SC one cos they have proper southern food too like collard greens and white gravy but I suspect I'll be eating alongside estate agents and the like.
> Anyone else remember the Arkansas Cafe in Spitalfields Market before that place went all ya-ya? Was the only proper rib place in London in the mid-90s.



Yeah, Bubba's wasn't it?


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 23, 2016)

editor said:


> I'm hearing that Brixton now has its first 'human statue' busker outside the tube station.
> 
> #tourists



If it's the dude i saw then he is a piratical figure with waist length dreadlocks and was moving...............a lot.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 23, 2016)

editor said:


> I'm hearing that Brixton now has its first 'human statue' busker outside the tube station.
> 
> #tourists


Yep - a pirate, complete with weird grin, fake cutlass, and plastic gold coins.  I was tempted to tell him that Brixtonites are far too cool to pay attention to that sort of thing.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> If it's the dude i saw then he is a piratical figure with waist length dreadlocks and was moving...............a lot.


We'll soon have lines of Yodas joining the chuggers. It'll be like the West End.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 23, 2016)

Greebo said:


> Yep - a pirate, complete with weird grin, fake cutlass, and plastic gold coins.  I was tempted to tell him that Brixtonites are far too cool to pay attention to that sort of thing.


No they're not. They even write about the fucker on message boards


----------



## Greebo (Feb 23, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> No they're not. They even write about the fucker on message boards


Too cool to chuck him money for poncing around like that though!  Who wants living statues when you can have a steel pan band instead?


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 23, 2016)

They're clearing that strip of Trafalgar Sq of buskers, so they'll all no doubt levitate their way to the No. 3 bus stop and head south.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 23, 2016)

Winot said:


> Yeah, Bubba's wasn't it?



Ah had to google that. He was called Bubba but the place was Arkansas cafe. He got "gentrified" early on.
Meat heaven at Arkansas


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> No they're not. They even write about the fucker on message boards


It was a public service announcement so people could be prepared for the punchworthy vision ahead.


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 23, 2016)

Please will someone post something positive. Please!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 23, 2016)

I fuckin love ribs.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 23, 2016)

Good turnout at the Cressingham Gardens launch of the People's Plan.  

Just about counted as part of Brixton


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 23, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> Please will someone post something positive. Please!


+ + + + +


----------



## discobastard (Feb 23, 2016)

poptyping said:


> I fuckin love ribs.



RIP Brazas.. best ribs I ever had...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 24, 2016)

discobastard said:


> RIP Brazas.. best ribs I ever had...



Have you has the beef short ribs in Bukowski? OMFG. 

Also the pork belly in Santa Fereno


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> They're clearing that strip of Trafalgar Sq of buskers, so they'll all no doubt levitate their way to the No. 3 bus stop and head south.



I did not know about this.

There are several buskers and also people who do chalk pictures.

They arent causing any harm.

I am a bit tired of seeing living statues of Star Wars. But each to his own.

The living statues are now in Piccadilly Circus.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2016)

Lambeth Tories propose to bulldoze Brixton Rec and move it to Pop Brixton as part of alternative Budget proposals

See the Tories want to demolish the Rec.



> “Brixton Recreation Centre is haemorrhaging money, is not fit for purpose, and residents deserve better.



Its making a surplus not losing money.

They forget the public outcry when the Labour Council were thinking of this as a possibility.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 24, 2016)

poptyping said:


> Have you has the beef short ribs in Bukowski? OMFG.
> 
> Also the pork belly in Santa Fereno


I've never really *got* beef ribs tbh - think I had them a couple of years ago, but might give em another go.  

Shall def try Santa Fereno though - cheers


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 24, 2016)

discobastard said:


> I've never really *got* beef ribs tbh - think I had them a couple of years ago, but might give em another go.
> 
> Shall def try Santa Fereno though - cheers



All this cross thread beef has made me hungry


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 24, 2016)

Sunset in South Bermondsey today (I know not Brixton, but I was on my way).


----------



## CH1 (Feb 24, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> Sunset in South Bermondsey today (I know not Brixton, but I was on my way). View attachment 83880


It  could almost be "Loughborough Junction Motor Park"


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2016)

Some things to do this weekend: 
What’s On In Brixton: bars, gigs and clubs around town, Fri 26th – Sun 28th Feb, 2016


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 25, 2016)

editor said:


> We'll soon have lines of Yodas joining the chuggers. It'll be like the West End.


The gold guy is letting the side down by not camouflaging the base of his stand well enough. The Levitation Circle will have him for giving the game away!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 25, 2016)

So a bloke dressed up like yoda and sitting on a chair is street performing now is it?


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 25, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> So a bloke dressed up like yoda and sitting on a chair is street performing now is it?


Pretending to be a statue is seldom an engaging affair.

It's also a bit wank.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 25, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> Pretending to be a statue is seldom an engaging affair.
> 
> It's also a bit wank.



I've worked with people who act like fucking statues.....I tend to chuck a bic pen at them....not small change


----------



## bimble (Feb 25, 2016)

I think you're all being really harsh to the living statues.
Presumably it's because you missed the completely brilliant documentary that was on Channel 4 last year called The Romanians are Coming, where you'd have learnt what it's like for instance to be London's rubbishest Charlie Chaplin, the worst of seven I think he was. It's not necessarily a first choice career move is all I'm saying, it's something where you don't have to know much English etc.
Ah! It's still there. Honestly, it's beautiful (3 parts, I think the Charlie Chaplins & yodas are in the middle episode). The Romanians Are Coming

edit: Here's the darker side of the story, courtesy of DM: The yodas are all part of a gang, bussed in from caravan parks in Essex every morning etc. Yoda Wars in Trafalgar Square between Romanian street performers


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 25, 2016)

You want me to feel sorry for a gang of geezers in yoda outfits?


----------



## bimble (Feb 25, 2016)

Well.. you don't have to give em any money or anything, just don't kick their yodapoles ?


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 25, 2016)

bimble said:


> Well.. you don't have to give em any money or anything, just don't kick their yodapoles ?


Kick their yodapoles, you must not.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 25, 2016)

Those Charlie Chaplins are always hassling tourists in Westminster. They hunt in packs, like the velociraptor in Jurassic Park. There's even a female Charlie Chaplin every now and again.


----------



## bimble (Feb 25, 2016)

I'd pick the Yodas and Chaplins and golden people over this shit though. I mean, what's he even supposed to be?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 25, 2016)

bimble said:


> I think you're all being really harsh to the living statues.
> Presumably it's because you missed the completely brilliant documentary that was on Channel 4 last year called The Romanians are Coming, where you'd have learnt what it's like for instance to be London's rubbishest Charlie Chaplin, the worst of seven I think he was. It's not necessarily a first choice career move is all I'm saying, it's something where you don't have to know much English etc.
> Ah! It's still there. Honestly, it's beautiful (3 parts, I think the Charlie Chaplins & yodas are in the middle episode). The Romanians Are Coming
> 
> edit: Here's the darker side of the story, courtesy of DM: The yodas are all part of a gang, bussed in from caravan parks in Essex every morning etc. Yoda Wars in Trafalgar Square between Romanian street performers


I first came across this phenomenon in the Pizza Navona in Rome at least 10 years ago. The image trending at that time was Egyptian gods, though I see that now in Rome it's all got more interactive, and presumably remunerative:


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 25, 2016)

bimble said:


> I'd pick the Yodas and Chaplins and golden people over this shit though. I mean, what's he even supposed to be?
> View attachment 83925


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 25, 2016)

bimble said:


> I'd pick the Yodas and Chaplins and golden people over this shit though. I mean, what's he even supposed to be?
> View attachment 83925


It's a poor imitation of a minion:


----------



## bimble (Feb 25, 2016)

had to google minion, because i'm so not down with the kids.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2016)

There was another amazing night at the Prince of Wales tonight. After the demise of the Queen's Head it's the best Brixton's got on a Thursday, IMO. 

So great to see such a mixed crowd enjoying live music.


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 26, 2016)

Just posted this in Camberwell thread, posting here too just in case:


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2016)

Ohm WHAT a shame. Lexadon has had their planning permission refused for the Acre Lane moneyspinner.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2016)

A feature on Supertone Records:











Supertone Records, Brixton – a wonderful old school reggae, ska, dub and Caribbean record store


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 26, 2016)

editor said:


> Ohm WHAT a shame. Lexadon has had their planning permission refused for the Acre Lane moneyspinner.
> 
> 
> View attachment 83982



Jez'll be sending you accusatory e-mails again!


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2016)

Blacker Dreads now hosts a fashion shop.


----------



## bimble (Feb 26, 2016)

.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2016)

Tonight Offline is at the Prince Albert! Come along! All sorts of music played, much drink drunk


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 26, 2016)

editor said:


> Blacker Dreads now hosts a fashion shop.
> 
> View attachment 84000



That's fashion?

Oh dear.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> That's fashion?
> Oh dear.


Whatever is going on there looks distinctly "meanwhile" to me.
They even have a WH Smith cash box rather than a till.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Went to the Bowie memorial service this morning at the Effra Road chapel.

Was well organised and not over-long at 35 minutes. A live band performed favourite Bowie numbers including Starman, Golden Years etc. and we were invited to sing along (with printed words provided).

After the service there was a reception in the church hall with nibbles and bubbly.

The church was pretty full and attendance was quite varied. Could have been mistaken for a Save our Libraries event. Nice they did something like this in Brixton to recognise people's feelings. More enjoyable than my normal Sunday fare would have been (a lecture on the Brain and Consciousness at the Conway Hall) - even if less informative.

Still sometimes the heart has to take precedence over the head.


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2016)

Just got another press release from an upmarket PR company telling me that Barrio Brixton will be opening up next month on Acre Lane. 







Barrio Brixton Latin-themed bar to open up in Acre Lane next month


----------



## MissL (Feb 29, 2016)

Another boring chain of reheated frozen fare and shit booze. Yawn.


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2016)

A nice £100k for the man of the people, Chuka. Double G&Ts all round! 

Streatham MP Chuka Umunna pockets £100,000 research funding from PricewaterhouseCoopers - South West Londoner


----------



## irf520 (Feb 29, 2016)

"Discerning Cocktail Drinkers" FFS 

They're killing the "barrio" with all these crap places.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 29, 2016)

editor said:


> Just got another press release from an upmarket PR company telling me that Barrio Brixton will be opening up next month on Acre Lane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is a Latin "Craft" beer?
As it happens according to the FT small craft beer outfits are struggling due to a bad UK hop harvest. This compounded by earlier bad hop conditions in the USA resulting in the US craft beer sector buying forward contracts on Kentish hops (I kid you not)  Craft breweries scramble for hops after poor harvest - FT.com


----------



## happyshopper (Feb 29, 2016)

Pleased that Lambeth is apparently one of the ten most Europhile districts in Britain - see http://www.economist.com/blogs/bagehot/2016/02/mind-gap


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2016)

Thread continues: Brixton news, rumour and general chat - March 2016


----------

